# الى كل خدام الكلمة  العمل الفردى



## kivan (3 سبتمبر 2011)

* العمل الفردي​*

والكرازة من فرد إلي فرد هي ما يُسمى بالعمل الفردي. وهناك كرازة الصداقة طويلة الأجل مع الجميع و لا سيما غير المؤمنين. تعالوا بنا ندرس العمل الفردي. 

العمل الفردي 
ما أحلى العمل الفردي 
ما أجمل أن تعلن المسيح لفرد 
فالعمل الفردي هو الخدمة التي تقوم بها لفرد، خدمة توصيل رسالة الإنجيل لفرد. 
ولقد كانت هذه الخدمة الفردية هي إحدى أساليب المسيح الكرازية، كما فعل مع المرأة السامرية ونيقوديموس. 
فلقد تمتع الرب يسوع بأسلوب الحوار: وهو أسلوب الحديث والاستماع بعناية واهتمام. وكان يبدأ من حيث ينتهي الشخص الذي يحادثه، ليدخل في موضوع الإنجيل لتصل الأخبار المفرحة للفرد.

والعمل الفردي يوضح لنا كيف نكون سفراء عن المسيح يسوع ربنا الذي له كل المجد. 
وبولس الرسول قام بالعمل الفردي في أكثر من موقع، حيث كان يعمل خيّاماً ليقابل الأفراد، وحيث كان أسيراً في إقامته ليقابل الأفراد، حتى وحيث سُجن كان يقابل الأفراد ليحدّثهم عن الأخبار المفرحة بيسوع المسيح المقام والمنتصر والمخلص الفادى.


وخدمة العمل الفردي هي من مسئوليات كل مؤمن، فقد لا يدعو المسيح الجميع أن يكونوا مبشرين أو رعاة أو معلمين، لكنه يدعو الجميع أن يكونوا مستعدين دائماً لمجاوبة كل من يسألهم عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيهم بوداعة و خوف. دعانا جميعاً أن نقوم بالعمل الفردي. 
ولذلك علينا الاهتمام بهذه النصائح السهلة والهامة، وتتكون مجموعة النصائح هذه من ثلاثة أفعال: 
*الفعل الأول: استخدم ... و لماذا ؟! 
الفعل الثاني: نبَّر ... و لماذا ؟! 
الفعل الثالث: تجّنب ... و لماذا ؟!*

*أولاً : استخدم...و لماذا ؟!*​

تُرى ماذا أستخدم في العمل الفردي، وعلى ماذا أستند بلا شك في حديثي باستمرار ؟! 
يجيب على هذا السؤال ع 8 من تيطس 3 " صادقة هي الكلمة " فكلامنا أثناء العمل الفردي ينبغي أن له سنده الكتابي. فالكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله الصادقة، والوحيدة الصدق.

*فلماذا نستخدم كلمة الله في العمل الفردي ؟! *
( 1 ) لأنها كلمة الله. 
( 2 ) لأنها الصادقة.
( 3 ) لأنها مستحقة القبول.
( 4 ) لأنها القادرة أن تُحكّم للخلاص. 
( 5 ) لأنها القادرة على إعداد الإنسان الكامل. 
( 6 ) لأنها حيّة وفعّالة وتخترق الأعماق.
( 7 ) لأنها أزلية أبدية في التأثير والتغيير والبقاء. 

*( 1 ) لأنها كلمة الله: *
وهل هناك أفضل من محتوى البشارة لإعلان البشارة. فالإنجيل هو البشارة المفرحة والبشارة المفرحة موجودة في الكتاب المقدس والكتاب المقدس كلمة الله إذن،علينا أن نستخدم كلمة الله في إعلان البشرى.

إنها كلمة الله وليست كلمة إنسان ـ إنها كلمة الله ذاته ـ ولا نحتاج لأدلة لإثبات أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله، رغم وجود أدلة من التاريخ والأدب والحفريات والجيولوجيا تدل على أن الإنجيل هو كلمة الله المعصومة من الخطأ ـ ويكفينا القوة المغيّرة الموجودة في كلمة الله. إنها بالحقيقة الصراط المستقيم لكل جنس وزمان إلى الأبد.

*( 2 ) لأنها صادقة:*
" صادقة هي الكلمة " – أن كلمة الله تتمتع بصفات الله، فهو غير كاذب لذلك كلمته غير كاذبة فهي صادقة كل الصدق، وهي الحق وكل الحق فيها، وهي لا تعرف المواربة والنفاق لأنها تحتوى على الصدق والحق والصراحة. إنها المرآة المستوية التي ترينا نفوسنا على حقيقتها باستمرار،ترينا أنفسنا بحجمها الطبيعي وتعرفنا مقدار نفوسنا بكل صدق. 

( 3 ) لأنها مستحقة القبول: 
اسمع المكتوب: "صادقة هي الكلمة ومستحقة كل قبول: إن المسيح يسوع قد جاء إلى العالم ليخلص الخطاة الذين أولهم أنا" ( ا تيم 1 : 15). وأي شئ آخر يستحق القبول أفضل من كلمة الله، فهي صادقة، ولخير الناس حاضراً ومستقبلاً. وكل الذين قبلوها أوضحوا لنا انه يجب تلقائياً على جميع الناس أن يقبلوها بكل قبول لأنها تستحق القبول.

*( 4 ) لأنها القادرة أن تُحكّم للخلاص:*
وبما أن الفرصة من العمل الفردي هو توصيل المسيح وتعريف الناس بالإيمان به وبإنجيله، لكي يصل شخص المسيح إلى قلوب الأفراد ـ لذا وجب استخدام شئ يقدر على فعل ذلك ـ ومن سوى كلمة الله يستطيع عمل ذلك.
مكتوب: " وأنك منذ الطفولة تعرف الكتب المقدسة القادرة أن تحكمك للخلاص بالإيمان الذي في المسيح يسوع" ( 2 تيم 3 : 15 ). لقد غيّرت كلمة الله أقسى البشر حيى آكلي لحوم البشر.

*( 5 ) لأنها القادرة على إعداد الإنسان الكامل:*
فهي تخلّص وتعد، تنقذ من الخطية وتدرّب الإنسان في النمو ليصبح معداً كاملاً لسيده. ويتم ذلك بأنها تحكّم الإنسان للخلاص وتنفع للتعليم والتوبيخ، وكذلك للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر. لماذا ؟! " لكي يكون إنسان الله كاملاً متأهباً لكل عمل صالح" ( 2 تيم 3 : 16 – 17). فكلمة الله هي أفضل مدرسة وجامعة ودراسة وتدريب للإعداد الصحيح للوصول إلى إنسان كامل.

*( 6 ) لأنها حيّة وفعّالة وتخترق الأعماق:*
فهي لا تموت لأن صاحبها سرمدي لا يموت، وفي قدرتها فعّالة وقوته تغيّر وتغيّر الجميع وفى كل زمان. وَحِدَّةُ قوتها تُشبّه بحدّة السيف الماضي ذو الحدين بل هي أمضى منه. وتستطيع أن تصل إلى أعماق الإنسان: إلى مفرق النفس والروح والمخاخ والمفاصل والأفكار والنيات وهذا ما يوضحه المكتوب: "لأن كلمة الله حيّةٌ وفعّالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدّين وخارقة إلى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ ومميّزة أفكار القلب ونياته" (عب 4 : 12). وبسبب قدرة الاختراق والتمييز الموجودة في كلمة الله يخاف الشيطان وأعوانه من الكتاب المقدس وتوزيعه، ويحاولون بقدر الإمكان منع وتعطيل وصول الكتاب إلى أيدي الناس بأية طريقة. ونحن نتذكر ما كانت تفعله الدول الشيوعية من أهوال لمن يُدخل الكتاب المقدس إليها. وما زالت بعض الدول المتعصبة تمنع دخول الكتاب إليها حتى للاستعمال الشخصي.

( 7 ) لأنها أزلية أبدية في التأثير والتغيير والبقاء:
ذلك لأن الله أزلي أبدى في تأثيره وعدم فناءه و قدرته على التغيير، فكلمته كذلك،أزلية أبدية التأثير وعدم الفناء وقادرة على تغيير البشر في جميع النواحي التي تمّ الحديث عنها سابقاً. قال الله (المسيح) في العهد الجديد: "الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرفٌ واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل"( مت 5 : 18). وقال الله في العهد القديم: "هكذا تكون كلمتي التي تخرج من فمي لا ترجع إلي فارغة بل تعمل ما سررت به وتنجح في ما أرسلتُها له" (إش 55: 11).
وإلى جانب كلمة الله يمكنك أن تستخدم كل الوسائل التي توضحها ـ من تأكيدات التاريخ ـ والأحداث ـ والقصص ـ والاختبارات ـ والعلوم ـ والمعارف ـ وغير ذلك. على أن لا يعلو أى شئ فوق كلمة الله لأنها الباقية والنافعة في تأثيرها. ولا تنسى أن تستخدم اختبارك الشخصي ليعرف الشخص الآخر أنك تتحدث عن شئ حدث واختبار واقعي وليس عن نظريات جوفاء.​

*  منقول عن القس / الفريد فائق صموئيل
قسيس إنجيلي


*​​


----------



## النهيسى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*فى منتهى الروعه
شكرا لمجهودك
ربنا يباركك
​*


----------



## kivan (5 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك اخى النهيسى 
تشجعيك لى يعطينا بركة 
الرب يحفظ حياتك و يعطيك نعمة


----------

